# Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei



## Schmidt54 (17. März 2011)

Anscheinend wurde doch mal kontrolliert:


http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Daenemark-Anzeige-wegen-Angelblei


----------



## Kistenmann (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Ich bin grundsätzlich für mehr Regeln und Verbote
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
war ironisch gemeint


----------



## Brikz83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Ja mehr regln und Verbote sind immer gut, nicht das noch die Gefahr besteht das plötzlich einer Spass am Angeln hat. Mir reichts schon, das man sich in Bayern nur mit nem Gesetzkatalog ans wasser trauen kann.


war übrigens auch ironisch gemeint


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Das gleiche Gedöns wird auch bei uns gemacht, allerdings bei den Jägern,
denen das Bleischrot verboten wird.

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13491261.html

Aber hierzulande und nicht etwa in Dänemark!
Bei zu erwartendem noch höheren grünem politischen Einfluß auf Deutsche Regierungsarbeit, bin ich sicher, wird dies auch auf Anglerbleie ausgeweitet.

Taxidermist


----------



## gründler (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Also ich darf schon seit 5-6 Jahren kein Bleischrot mehr verschiessen,das gilt aber nur an gewässern( Flugwild.....),bin ich 150m von weg darf ich es wieder benutzen.

#h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Musste gerade schmunzeln als ich den Bericht gelesen habe. Wir Deutsche, dürfen in Dänemark angeln und die Gewässer schön mit "Blei vollpumpen", während die eineihmischen Angler nicht mit Blei angeln dürfen. Wenn man schon so ein Verbot erlässt, dann sollte es für alle gelten.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

@Gründler
Hi Dirk, Hast du denn auch Waffentechnisch aufrüsten/anpassen müssen
(wie im Artikel beschrieben) um die Eisenschrote zu schiessen. 
Weil es wohl nicht ratsam wäre, mit der alten Hahnflinte vom Opa, diese
neuen Schrote zu schiessen!

Taxidermist


----------



## gründler (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Muste mir ne Stahlbeschossene Flinte kaufen extra für Ente.......mit normalen Läufen und Stahl geht der Lauf kaputt.

lg#h


----------



## Anglero (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Ich frage mich, warum man, gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt, gegen ein "Bleiverbot" sein sollte. Ich sehe da nur Vorteile. Aber Angeln und Umwelt-/Tierschutz scheinen für einige Angler wohl nicht vereinbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



> Muste mir ne Stahlbeschossene Flinte kaufen



Tja, war halt immer schon ein bischen teurer, wenn man was gutes auf'n Tisch haben will und sich den Luxus gönnt, sich die Nahrungmittel selbst zu beschaffen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Anglero schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man, gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt, gegen ein "Bleiverbot" sein sollte. Ich sehe da nur Vorteile. Aber Angeln und Umwelt-/Tierschutz scheinen für einige Angler wohl nicht vereinbar.



Jep, sehe ich genau so#6. 
Da wird groß gejammert, wenn wegen der Schwermetallbelastung von Gewässern das Angeln verboten werden soll. Aber einen eigenen, wenn auch sehr kleinen Beitrag, ist man selbst nicht bereit zu leisten;+.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Onkelfester (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Wieso denn kleiner Beitrag? Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Bleie ich schon beim Brandungsangeln versenkt habe...
OK, man kann sich darüber streiten, wieviel vom eingebrachten Bleiklumpen in welcher Zeit ins Wasser geht.
Trotzdem gibt es sicher Alternativen. (Ich gebe zu, daß ich selbst immer noch mit Blei angle) aber was spricht eigentlich gegen Zinn?
Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Preis! Wenn ihr mal zusammenrechnet, wieviel ihr fürs Angeln ausgebt, macht ein Euro für Zinn statt Blei nun wirklich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Anglero schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man, gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt, gegen ein "Bleiverbot" sein sollte. Ich sehe da nur Vorteile. Aber Angeln und Umwelt-/Tierschutz scheinen für einige Angler wohl nicht vereinbar.


 
Gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt, sollten Angler selbständig auf den Bleianteil ihrer Gewichte/Köder achten und nicht durch Gesetze dazu gezwungen werden. Da gibts genug Beispiele, wie sich zu viel gesetzliche Einmischung negativ Auswirken kann, siehe Nachtangelverbote, Entnahmepflichten usw.


----------



## gründler (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

150m oder sind es 300m weiß net so genau müste nachschauen,vom Gewässer weg darf ich Bleischrot schiessen,direkt in der nähe von Wasser nicht.

Denkt mal drüber nach welchen Sinn das hat,und nun setz ich noch einen drauf,mit Kugel (Blei) darf ich sogar ins Wasser schiessen wenn ich müste.Weil Kugeln am Wasser sind nicht verboten.

Noch fragen zum Sinn.


Das gleiche gilt für alle anderen arten,der Angler darf nicht aber beim fischer an ne Netze hängt Blei......


Weiter machen.


----------



## olaf70 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Musste gerade schmunzeln als ich den Bericht gelesen habe. Wir Deutsche, dürfen in Dänemark angeln und die Gewässer schön mit "Blei vollpumpen", während die eineihmischen Angler nicht mit Blei angeln dürfen. Wenn man schon so ein Verbot erlässt, dann sollte es für alle gelten.


 
Völlig unabhängig davon, ob man so ein Verbot sinnvoll findet oder nicht, wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin dann sollte ich mich möglichst den örtlichen Gesetzen und Gepflogenheiten anpassen.

Falls ich dazu keine Lust habe, dann bleibe ich eben zu Hause.
Hier ist`s eh am Schönsten, in unserem liberalen Anglerparadies.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Da sagste was #6


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt, sollten Angler selbständig auf den Bleianteil ihrer Gewichte/Köder achten und nicht durch Gesetze dazu gezwungen werden...



Gesunden Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt müssten wir uns mit Problemen wie Klimaveränderung und Supergau in Japan gar nicht beschäftigen. Da aber gesunder Menschenverstand immer erst dann einzusetzen beginnt, wenn es zu spät ist (siehe unsere Regierenden) braucht es eben hin und wieder einen kleinen Anstupser. 
Außerdem hat das Inverkehrbringen von gesundheitsschädlichen Stoffen eine völlig andere Qualität, als ein Nachtangelverbot und eine Entnahmepflicht. 
Schließlich regt sich auch niemand  darüber auf, dass es verboten ist, mit Sprengstoff oder Gift fischen zu dürfen, nur weil es früher mal so üblich war:q. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Über Alternativen wird ja auch im A-Board durchaus nachgedacht!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185899

Wie ich finde, keine große Sache z.B. solche Grundbleie aus Steinen/Kiesel zu verwenden.
Aber einen gleichwertigen Ersatz, für die ach so praktischen kleinen
Bleischrote sehe ich nicht!

Taxidermist


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

mal ne doofe Frage, in Chemie saß ich immer weit hinten.
Laut wicki ist Blei sogut, wie nicht wasserlöslich
Was soll das Ganze dann? 
Man kann sicher über sinnvollen Ersatz nachdenken, ich bin sicher nicht dafür alles Im Wasser zu versenken, aber Panik?
Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



> Laut wicki ist Blei sogut, wie nicht wasserlöslich



Vollkommen richtig, denn sobald Blei eine Oxydschicht bildet und dass geht recht zügig, selbst wenn man es durchschneidet, bildet sich eine solche Schicht sofort, dann ist es auch nicht Wasserlöslich.
Es geht wohl auch bei diesem Bleiverbot um Tiere (Wasservögel), die das Blei aufnehmen könnten.
Und eventuell um das Brandungsblei, welches durch die Arbeit der Welle aufgerieben wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage, in Chemie saß ich immer weit hinten.
> Laut wicki ist Blei sogut, wie nicht wasserlöslich
> ...aber Panik?
> Gruß A.



Grundsätzlich ist erst eimal richtig, dass Blei nicht oder nur sehr schlecht wasserlöslich ist. Daher ist ja auch keine Panik angebracht, aber wenn man es vermeiden kann, zusätzlich Blei ins Wasser zu bringen, sollte man es eben auch vermeiden. So wie z.B. bei Altbausanierungen die alten Bleirohre gegen neue z.B. Kupferrohre ausgetauscht werden oder Blei aus Kraftstoff verbannt wurde. Im alten Rom gab es immer wieder zahlreiche mysteriöse Todesfälle, die auf eine Vergiftung schließen ließen. Diese Vergiftungen konnte man später auf die Verwendung von bleihaltigen Trinkgefäßen zurück führen. Denn Blei wird immer dann gelöst, wenn es zu einem Wechsel von Luftsauerstoff und Wasser kommt. Quasi im Oxydationsprozeß.
In unseren Angelgewässern ist es so, dass Blei ins Wasser immer dann abgegeben werden kann, wenn es zu einem Wechsel von Luft und Wasser um das Blei kommt. So z.B. im Ufersaum, wo das Blei nach Stürmen angespült werden kann. Dann kommt es zu chemischen Reaktionen, bei denen Blei freigesetzt werden kann.
Wenn Du außer Wiki noch eine andere Quelle suchst, nimm diese:
http://www.lenntech.de/pse/wasser/blei/blei-und-wasser.htm

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Völlig unabhängig davon, ob man so ein Verbot sinnvoll findet oder nicht, wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin dann sollte ich mich möglichst den örtlichen Gesetzen und Gepflogenheiten anpassen.
> .



Hi,
danke #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Übrigens kann man in Dänemark tolle Nachbauten des Falkfish Snaps kaufen. Die sind ganz ohne Blei und fliegen und bewegen sich dennoch super.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## fischkop29 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Ich persönlich finde das total überzogen, wenn man bedenkt was hier noch so alles in der Ostsee so rumliegt. In den ganzen Förden liegen immer noch mehere U-Boote und ich kenn auch paar geschichten, wo irgendwo welche Spinner feierlich den Aussenboarder versenkt haben. Da muss der kleine Angler wieder klein bei geben wa... nee danke. Ich verbrauch meine Reste und dann kommen unbebleite Sachen inne Box... vorher nicht!!!


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...ich bin sicher nicht dafür alles Im Wasser zu versenken, aber Panik?
> ...



Nöö 

Blei oxidiert im Salzwasser und wird dann durch diese Oxydschicht gegen weitere Zersetzung geschützt. In der Ostsee, in Tiefen unter 3m, wo kaum jemals eine Bewegung stattfindet, sehe ich kein Problem. Im Brandungsbereich, wo das Blei zwischen Kieseln langsam zerrieben wird, ist es schon eher problematisch.

  Andererseits, wenn ich mir anschaue was so alles in den Weltmeeren versenkt wird oder verrottet, z.B. russische Atom-U-Boote, kommt es da nun wirklich nicht mehr drauf an.


  Es kann aber trotzdem nicht schaden sich über Alternativen Gedanken zu machen.








Gewindestange M26 / 176g


Andreas


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



fischkop29 schrieb:


> Ich verbrauch meine Reste und dann kommen unbebleite Sachen inne Box... vorher nicht!!!



Hi,
und daher müssen leider immer wieder Gesetze erlassen werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## fischkop29 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Dann müssen sie das machen... dann bleib ich fern und angel woanders... gibt genug schöne ecken hier )

Es sei du gibst mir das Geld für neue Sachen  dann bin ich schon mal einer weniger, für den kein Gesetz erlassen werden muss.

find ich ja auch zu geil... woher wollen die wissen wo ich das gekauft habe? und ich angel schon seit mehr als 10 jahre in DK... noch nie hat mich einer gefragt


----------



## Brikz83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und daher müssen leider immer wieder Gesetze erlassen werden.
> Gruß Udo


 
Ja genau, und dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Du meine Güte, was einige hier gleich für eine Panik schieben#d.
Ja es ist richtig und in meinen Augen auch vernünftig, dass es in Dänemark verboten ist, mit Blei zu angeln. Allerdings betrifft dies nicht Touristen, die ihr Blei von zu Hause mitbringen. Mag inkonsequent sein oder eben einfach nur touristenfreundlich. Da helfen die Drohungen künftig woanders zu angeln nicht wirklich weiter. Aber Hauptsache erstmal Frust ablassen, als sich mal eingehend zu informieren. 
Und ja, es ist immer sehr bequem, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, die es noch schlimmer treiben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brikz83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Mal im ernst, egal ob ich nun Spinnfische oder Grundmontagen auslege. Wenn (und so oft kommt das ja nun auch nicht vor) mal eins im Wasser liegen bleibt, dann sind die Auswirkungen fürs Gewässer doch wohl so marginal das man es schlicht und einfach vernachlässigen kann. Ja wir Angler wollen Vorbildlich im Bezug Naturschutz sein und selbiger möglichst wenig Schaden zu fügen aber nu wollen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



> Es kann aber trotzdem nicht schaden sich über Alternativen Gedanken zu machen.



Die Schraube gefällt mir, doch wenn schon Öko, dann ohne die bunte Farbe und mit einem verrottendem Bändsel!



> Aber Hauptsache erstmal Frust ablassen, als sich mal eingehend zu informieren.
> Und ja, es ist immer sehr bequem, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, die es noch schlimmer treiben.



Dass ist wohl auch richtig,aber was ist den jetzt mit dem Ersatz fürs
Schrotblei, da gibt es ja auch son Knetblei (ohne Blei), welches auch noch recht teuer ist!?
Fällt keinem was praktikables alternativ ein?

Taxidermist


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

also gut, man kann sicher über Bleiersatz nachdenken
( gabs/ gibt es ja für Pilker)
nur wenn ich ein Blei in die Nordsee schmeiße und es bleibt da , ist es zunächst mal da , wo es her kommt- in der Natur.
Nun mag man ja im Auqaurium ohne Wassertausch irgendwann eine giftige Konzentration erreichen, das ist ein geschlossenes System, aber Meer. Ich weiß ja nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



> Nun mag man ja im Auqaurium ohne Wassertausch irgendwann eine giftige Konzentration erreichen


Nein definitiv nicht, du kannst auch Wasserpflanzen mit Blei am Boden halten, wird so zumindest von vielen gemacht!
Ich glaub aber auch nicht das Aquariumwasser überhaupt jemals auf seine Bleibelastung geprüft wurde.
Wenn man dass alles so genau nehmen würde und die absolute bleifreie
Umwelt haben möchte, warum nicht auch noch den Blechnern einen Bleiverzicht auferlegen!
Dann regnet es vielleicht bald noch bei mir rein?

Aber zumindest als Abschirmung gegen radioaktive Gammastrahlung,
wird es in dieser verlogenen Welt, noch eine große Zukunft haben!

Un wat is nu mit den Schroten?

Taxidermist


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> nur wenn ich ein Blei in die Nordsee schmeiße und es bleibt da , ist es zunächst mal da , wo es her kommt- in der Natur.
> ...das ist ein geschlossenes System, aber Meer. Ich weiß ja nicht.
> Gruß A.



Nun, dazu bedarf es vielleicht ein wenig Hintergrundwissen. 
Blei so wie Du es kennst kommt in der Natur so gut wie nie vor, sondern ist ein Produkt der Metallverarbeitung. Gediegenes Blei und so würde man 100%-iges Blei in der Natur nennen, ist außerordentlich selten. 
Die Vorkommen von Blei in der Natur sind an Bleiminerale und Bleierze gebunden. Diese liegen in mehr oder weniger stabiler Form in z.B. Gebirgen vor und haben nichts mit unseren Angelbleien zu tun. Aber auch da kann es zu Lösungsprozessen kommen und es gibt Gebiete auf der Welt, wo das Trinkwasser in der Nähe solcher Bleilagerstätten gesundheitsschädlich ist.
Im einem System wie dem Meer (das keineswegs als  geschlossenes Meer betrachtet werden kann, denk nur an die Flüsse die dort alle mit ihrer Schadstofffrachten einfließen) werden Schwermetalle zwar schon erheblich durch die Wassermassen verdünnt, aber am Ende der Kette steht immer die Anreicherung in Schlämmen und damit verbunden die Aufnahme von Schwermetallen wie Blei durch die Fische. Ja und wer steht dann wohl am Ende  der Nahrungskette?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brikz83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja und wer steht dann wohl am Ende der Nahrungskette?
> 
> Tomasz


 
Kannibalen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Un wat is nu mit den Schroten?...




  Silber = Dichte 10,49 g/cm3    (Blei= 11,342 g/cm3)
  Kosten roh ca. 0,80€ pro Gramm

  Ansonsten könnte Wolfram eine Alternative sein. Aufgrund seiner hohen Härte dürfte es aber schwierig werden mit dem Zusammenbiegen der Schrote. Event kann das Metall durch Legierung weicher gemacht werden. ;+ (Dichte Wolfram = 19,3 g/cm3)



  Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Das ganze Thema wurde hier auch schon mal durchgekaut:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194030


----------



## Tomasz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Zinn. 
Die Dänen nehmen statt Blei Zinnlegierungen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Lakesh (18. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Wo wir die Natur schützen können (und hier mit marginalem Aufwand) sollten wir dieses auch tun. Schade das selbst hier im Forum oft die Meinung "Nach mir die Sinflut" oder "Das könnt Ihr ja machen, ich aber nicht" herrscht. Es ist ja auch zu einfach sich über Gesetze und Vorschriften hinwegzuhaben, da man ja alles besser weiß. 
Zudem sind politische Entscheidungsprozesse meist Kompromisse: Dem Angeltourismus wird ein hoher Stellenwert beigewogen und daher dürfen die Angeltouristen auch mit Ihren "ollen" Bleien angeln um Sie nicht zu vergraulen. Wenn die Nachbarländer mit Ihren Vorschriften nachgezogen haben wird es garantiert auch keine Ausnahmeregelung mehr für Touristen geben.
Zu den "untragbar ehrheblichen Mehrkosten ^^" muss ich sagen, dass es schon jetzt zum identischen Preis Alternativen gibt. Fragt mal eure lokalen Tackle Dealer!

mfg Lakesh


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*



> Silber = Dichte 10,49 g/cm3    (Blei= 11,342 g/cm3)
> Kosten roh ca. 0,80€ pro Gramm[/QUOTE
> 
> Der erste konkrete Vorschlag für eine Schrotbleialternative!
> ...


----------



## shorty 38 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Hallo Sporstfreunnde,

Blei, *******, Queuksilver oder was?

Japan lebt!

Gruß Shorty


----------



## neinjaoderdoch (27. März 2011)

*AW: Dänemark: Anzeige wegen Angelblei*

Hallo!

Ich finde schon, das man sich bemühen sollte und auf "bleihaltiges" verzichten sollte!
Da sind auch die Hersteller gefragt. Diese könnten ruhig mehr Alternativen anbieten. Ich denke da an spezielle Dinge wie z.B.: heringsbleie......... Nicht jeder hat Zeit,Lust und das Können sich was selbst zu basteln!


----------

